# Notebook für wow



## Foell (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed comunity,

da mein rechner bei wow ziehmlich "abkackt" wollte ich mir einen neuen gönnen.
Nach langem überlegen habe ich dann gemerk das ich öfters bei freunden spiele und ein notebook angebracht wäre.
jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen auf welchen einstellungen ich wow auf dem alienware m11x spielen kann.(cataclysm details)
Auf wievielen fps würde ich ultra schaffen wenn er ultra schafft(dalaran 20Uhr).


----------



## Falathrim (24. Oktober 2010)

Erstens mal würde ich dich ans PC Technik-Forum überweisen, da dort deutlich mehr Hardwarewissen herumläuft als im WoW: Allgemein-Forum. Ansonsten müsste man wissen welches Budget du hast.
Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von Alienware, meiner Meinung nach ist das überteuerte Standardhardware in einem schlecht durchlüfteten Plastikgehäuse, das wegen dem Namen Alienware mit astronomisch hohen Preisschildern versehen wird. 
Was dem Apple der Apfel ist, ist dem Dell der Alienkopf


----------



## Foell (24. Oktober 2010)

also mein preisbudget wäre HÖCHSTENS 1100euro aber 900euro wären auch gut


----------



## Comp4ny (24. Oktober 2010)

Alienware ist klasse.. ABER ENORM TEUER UND PREISLICH NICHT UNBEDINGT WERT.
Muss es unbedingt ein Notebook sein?


----------



## Kafka (24. Oktober 2010)

guckst du hier http://www.one.de/shop/mini-allround-gaming-gaming-notebooks-c-213_216.html


----------



## Rabaz (24. Oktober 2010)

Jup, das Ding kostet 1000 € und hat 2 GB Speicher. Also wenn es unbedingt ein Schleppi sein muss (was ich mir SEHR genau überlegen würde, weil es erstmal verlockend ist aber man sich garantiert nach 6 Monaten schwarz ärgert) dann würde ich von dem Geld was anderes kaufen, wo nicht 200 € für den Namen und nochmal 100 € für cooles Design mit im Preis enthalten sind. 

Für die 1000 Ocken kriegste ZWEI (!) von der Leistung her vergleichbare Desktop-PCs, dann stellst du einen bei deinem Freund hin und einen bei dir zuhause.


----------



## PAXDE! (24. Oktober 2010)

also ich würde mal so sagen: ich zocke auf nem laptop die beta..der lappi hat mich 600 Euro gekostet und ich zock cata auf ultra ogne probs...wenn du dir nen lappi für 800 euro holst reicht das locker aus Graka Ram und CPU reichen in dem preisverhältnis!

mfg der Pax


----------



## Foell (24. Oktober 2010)

ich weis das man bei den dinger richtig fett für den namen zahlt aber die sehn auch so überirdisch gail aus 
Notebook solle es schon sein, wenn mir jemand ein notebook zeigt das wow cata max packt und nich ganz hässlich aussieht wäre es für mich auch interassant.
Wegen dem post mit one.de da ich schon viel schlechtes über one gehört habe will ich von dieser Seite lieber die Finger lassen.


----------



## Comp4ny (24. Oktober 2010)

Lappi mit 2 GB Speicher? Viel Spaß beim Rumfluchen.

Mind. 4 GB müssen es heute sein. MINDESTENS.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Oktober 2010)

Da ich gerade heute für einen Kumpel nach nem neuen Notebook geschaut habe, habe ich im Bereich bis 900&#8364; folgendes Notebook ins Auge gefasst:
http://www.notebooks...20tg+5464g75nks

Hat als Pluspunkte einen recht fixen Prozessor, ein kleines Display, sehr geringes Gewicht, extrem lange Akkulaufzeit, vorinstalliertes OS und eine ordentliche, DX11-fähige Grafikkarte. Negativpunkt für einige könnte sein, dass es KEIN Laufwerk hat. Für mich und meinen Kumpel ist das kein Problem, da wir sowieso nur 1-2 mal im Jahr eine CD/DVD nutzen. Wenn du allerdings Blu-Rays schauen willst o.ä., musst du entsprechen ein wenig mehr investieren...
Wie gut sich die HD5650 in WoW schlägt kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen, suche gerade nach Tests

edit:


Comp4ny schrieb:


> Lappi mit 2 GB Speicher? Viel Spaß beim Rumfluchen.
> 
> Mind. 4 GB müssen es heute sein. MINDESTENS.



Nix mit MINDESTENS. Mehr als 4GB braucht keiner, außer professionellen Anwendern, die Videorendering o.ä. betreiben.

edit2: 
one.de hat sich schon mehrfach umbenannt, um die miserablen Kundenbewertungen fehlzuleiten. Hat allerdings nicht lange gedauert, bis sie wieder neue hatten. 
Wens interessiert, der kann auf Google Rezensionen zu One.de, XMX.de oder Lahoo.de durchlesen (Sind die, die ich so im Kopf habe)


----------



## torsten1104 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hey 

Also ich hatte bis vor kurzem nen Alienware MX15 und kann dir nur sagen lass die Finger davon. Sie sind Ihr Geld nicht wirklich wert.Da gibt es preisgünstigere die das gleiche können.
Ich habe mir jetz den bestellt http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/gaming_multimedia/asus+x52jc+ex239v und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Foell (24. Oktober 2010)

Danke Falathrim das notebook brigt denk ich mal mehr leistung als das m11x und ist trotzdem billiger.
Jetzt merk ich erst richtig was der Alienwareaufpreis wirklich is des sind meiner meinung nach min 400 euro


----------



## Jornia (24. Oktober 2010)

Ein Laptop muß nicht zwingend teuer sein, allerdings würde ich mir gut überlegen, welche Größe man nimmt. Der Alienware M11X hat nur einen 11" Bildschirm. Es gibt auch einige gute, die nicht von Alienware sind. Schau z.b. mal die Dell-Laptops an, sind wesentlich preiswerter und nicht unbedingt schlechter. 

Klar hat Alienware einige Dinge, die sehr verlockend sind: Einstellbare Beleuchtung (man kann den echt komplett bunt einstellen), Anmeldung über das eigene Gesicht und anderes feines.



Rabaz schrieb:


> Also wenn es unbedingt ein Schleppi sein muss (was ich mir SEHR genau überlegen würde, weil es erstmal verlockend ist aber man sich garantiert nach 6 Monaten schwarz ärgert)



Also ich kann das nicht bestätigen, wir haben unsere Rechner weggepackt und spielen NUR noch auf Laptop. Dabei ist es egal ob WoW oder Bioshock ... es läuft wunderbar. Wir würden nie wieder auf stationäre Rechner umsteigen, da es bei weitem nicht so angenehm war. 

Von Asus soll es auch Lappis geben, mit Beleuchtung, die nicht so teuer sind. Und in der Leistung nicht zwingend hinter Alienware stehen müssen


----------



## Brutharr (24. Oktober 2010)

Habe letztens meinen Desktop auch verabschiedet -> zu laut, zu schwer, unhandlich 
Wollte dann auch mal ein Notebook zum Zocken, sind ja echt leistungsfähig und erschwinglich jetzt.
Ich hab den ganzen Tag verbracht, im Inet Notebooktests zu lesen.

Bin dann auf http://www.notebookcheck.com/ gestoßen und dort Tests geschmökert.

Daraufhin hab ich mir ein Acer 7745g mit Bluraylaufwerk (Blurayplayer/DvDBrennerkombi) gegönnt.

Das Teil bringt Cata auf Ultra, muss man aber nicht.
Unter Last leiser als mein ehemaliger Desktop Pc.

Aber was red ich, hier der Test: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Acer-Aspire-7745G-Notebook.31153.0.html

Bis jetzt bin ich begeistert, leise, schnell, Dx11 fähig, schnelles WLAN usw usw.
RAM erweiterbar bis 8 GB, 4GB sind verbaut.

Viel Spass beim Lesen!


----------



## Foell (24. Oktober 2010)

hey wie ist der http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/gaming/asus+x5mjf+sx095v+wireless+display

Jornia das mit den alienware features kenn ich mein kumpel hat über mich nen 3000euro alienware aurora bestellt schon hammer des ding(er hats von seinen eltern zum geburtstag bekommen er musste noch 700 euro selbst zahlen durch mich musste er nur 2200euronen blättern und ich hab ne tactx maus bekommen^^)


----------



## Foell (24. Oktober 2010)

Brutharr wen du nochmal ein paar tests lesen willst geh mal auf www.notebookjournal.de die haben auch fast jedes notebook drinne


----------



## Falathrim (24. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir das M11x mal angeschaut...das Ding tut ja echt weh...was da für den Preis eingebaut wird ist eine Dreistigkeit sondergleichen, das Teil bringt ja nichts an Leistung...ein Subnotebook von Alienware mit mickrigem Display, igitt. 

Der Laptop von Brutharr gefällt mir auch sehr gut, das Display ist imho ein wenig zu groß für einen Laptop, aber ansonsten ist der vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis klasse. 
Foell den von dir kann ich nicht beurteilen. Die GT425 ist mir unbekannt und es ist keine Akkulaufzeit angegeben, was mich stutzig macht...

edit @ Brutharr:
Kannst du was zu der im Test angesprochenen mittelmäßigen Verarbeitung und zur Größe der linken Shifttaste sagen? Mein Kumpel überlegt jetzt nämlich durchaus das von dir gepostete Notebook zu holen


----------



## Brutharr (24. Oktober 2010)

Foell schrieb:


> Brutharr wen du nochmal ein paar tests lesen willst geh mal auf www.notebookjournal.de die haben auch fast jedes notebook drinne



Hehe thx, jetzt hab ich aber ein geiles..........


----------



## Foell (24. Oktober 2010)

ja du hast wirklich ein gailes notebook viel spaß damit


----------



## Brutharr (24. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> edit @ Brutharr:
> Kannst du was zu der im Test angesprochenen mittelmäßigen Verarbeitung und zur Größe der linken Shifttaste sagen? Mein Kumpel überlegt jetzt nämlich durchaus das von dir gepostete Notebook zu holen



Also ich hab zum Zocken meine externe Sidewinder X6 dran, will die vom Notebook nicht quälen, hab auch meinen 22" Desktopmoni dran, Dualmoni ist schon kuhl.
Die Verarbeitung, die dort bissl bemängelt wird, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Entweder hat ACER nachgebessert oder es gibt Unterschiede in der Herstellung (Toleranzen usw).

Achso, die linke Shifttaste ist auf der X6 genauso groß (klein).

Das spiegelnde Display bin ich vom Moni gewohnt, ich spiele ja auch nicht im Garten, wollte nur mobil sein wegen LAN Partys.

Bin bis jetzt zufrieden.


----------



## Foell (24. Oktober 2010)

und nochmal danke schonmal für die beratung
ich gug morgen mal ob noch ein paar posts mehr das sind^^


----------



## Brutharr (25. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin nochmal!

Hatte vor kurzem einen Ersteindruck von meinem neuen 7745g auf notbookcheck.com verfasst und kopier den einfach mal hier rein, damit den keiner suchen braucht:
-----
Also ran an den Karton und ausgepackt -> dann ein wenig akklimatisieren lassen und derweil Daten vom Desktop Pc gesichert. Das NB soll meinen Pc ersetzen.

Nach ca 2h war es soweit, Schreibtisch beräumt (omG was sich da so ansammeln kann), NB aufgebaut, angeschlossen, aufgeklappt und erwartungsvoll angeschaltet.
*was fürn schickes Teil*
Nachdem ich auf dem Beipackzettel gelesen hatte, dass der Erststart bis 30 min dauern kann, bin ich mir erstmal ein Bier holen gegangen. Als ich zurück kam, durfte ich aber schon Uhrzeit usw einstellen. Flux fuhr Win 7 dann auch hoch.

Nach ein paar sec. wurde ich zum Backup aufgefordert, was ich aber leider nicht machen konnte, da mir die 3 erforderlichen DvD's fehlten (naja, später dann mal).
Nun erstmal die inst. Software nach unnützen Zeug durchsucht und alles gekickt, was den Kleinen ausbremst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelle und zusätzliche Treiber drauf, meinen Desktop Moni HPw2207h angeschlossen, die Sidewinder x6 und Maus dran und wieder gebootet.
Alles läuft super *freu* (man will ja beim Zocken nicht die NB Tastatur quälen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Begeisterung macht sich breit!

Etwa 15 min durchs Multimonitoring gewurschtelt (mein erstes Mal mit 2)
Kleiner Vergleich: Kontrast ist am NB höher, was wahrscheinlich am LED Backlight liegt (mehr Schwarzwert), beide spiegeln gut (was mich bis jetzt am 2207 nicht gestört hat),
Blickwinkel sind am 2207 etwas besser.

Da meine Variante des 7745g ein Bluray Laufwerk hat, musste ich die Bildqualität natürlich sofort testen. An beiden Monitoren sieht das Bild scharf und kontrastreich aus.
Nun steht dem Filmgenuß nix mehr im Weg, falls die Frau mal wieder irgendeine komische Sendung im TV gucken will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



USB Headset inst., funktioniert gut, klingt gut.
Die NB Speaker.......naja.
Nun das erste Problem (was viele haben, laut google), den Subwoofer bekomm ich einfach nicht zum Laufen. Der Rest vom Realtek HD Audio Manager funktioniert wirklich einwandfrei.
Falls wer einen Rat weiß, bin ganz Ohr.

Die Gameperformance muss ich morgen testen, dann inst. ich Starcraft 2 und CoD MW2.
Werde dann kurz berichten.

Fazit:

Mein erster Gesamteindruck ist, bis auf den Sound, ein ganz guter.
Das 7745g sieht schlicht, aber schick aus und ist (gegenüber meinem Desktop Pc) ziemlich flink.
Bietet für 1000 Öro wirklich einiges an Leistung.
-----

Nach einiger Zeit hatte ich dann mal einen kleinen Nachtrag zur Spieleleistung verfasst, dieser wäre dann:
-----
CoD rennt wie Sau, 120-190 fps sind normal, bei viel Action gehts mal bis zu immer noch 30 spielbaren fps runter.
Volle Details, 1680x1050, kein AA.
(AA find ich eh Mist, ein fps Killer bei kaum sichtbarer Verbesserung; subjektiv)

Starcraft 2 läuft super. Bei viel Action bis auf 20 fps runter.
Volle Details, 1680x1050, kein AA, Schatten minimal.

Bei WoW bin ich mal voll von den Socken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nicht unter 30 fps in Dalaran (der Hardwarekiller), Open World ca 50+ fps, wenn nix los ist sogar bis 200 fps hoch.
Selbes Grafiksetup wie bei den anderen beiden, alles voll ausser Schatten und AA.

Alle FPS mit Fraps gemessen. In CoD auch per cfg Eintrag anzeigen lassen.

Nur ein kleines Manko habe ich beim Onlinespielen festgestellt:

Bekommt man ein Lag, hat man auch einen Grafikfreeze, bei dem die fps auf 0 sinken und dann sofort wieder ins Normal steigen.
Der Freeze dauert von 0,1 sec bis 3 sec an, kommt sporadisch (also mit Packet Loss denke ich mal).

Ansonsten bin ich weiterhin begeistert von 7745g.
Hat nur 0,4 Punkte mehr im Win7 Leistungsindex (5.9) als mein Desktop Pc (5.4), rennt aber in Spielen doppelt so schnell.

Achso, zum Vergleich mein ehemaliger Pc:
MB: MSI P35 Neo
CPU: Intel E6550 Dual Core
RAM: 4GB Corsair (3 davon genutzt wegen Win7 32)
Graka: Geforce 9800 GTX 512 MB
Sound: Realtek 7.1 Onboard (mein Soundblaster FX wollte auf dem Board irgendwie nicht funktionieren)

Also ich kann das 7745g mit Bluray bis jetzt nur empfehlen!

-----
Nachtrag zum Soundsystem:
Hab endlich das Logitech Z523 2.1 Set bekommen und es klingt geil.
5.1 Sound hab ich über das Speedlink USB Headset.

Nachtrag zu den Minifreezes:
Die o.g. Minifreeze in WoW sind auf die neue Grafikengine zurückzuführen.
Hab sie mittlerweile minimiert, in dem ich WoW jetzt auf DX11 laufen lasse.
Also lagen sie nicht am Notebook, sondern an WoW.
WoW rennt jetzt auf Ultra in Dalaran mit 35+ FPS.

Wenn man in WoW die FPS im Vordergrund auf 50 beschränkt, dreht net mal die Graka bzw der Lüfter auf, d.h. das Notebook läuft fast die ganze Zeit im Flüstermodus.
Das freut meine Frau ungemein 

So, nun hoffe ich mal, dass es nicht zuviel zum Lesen war.


----------



## Brutharr (25. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Da ich gerade heute für einen Kumpel nach nem neuen Notebook geschaut habe, habe ich im Bereich bis 900€ folgendes Notebook ins Auge gefasst:
> http://www.notebooks...20tg+5464g75nks
> 
> Hat als Pluspunkte einen recht fixen Prozessor, ein kleines Display, sehr geringes Gewicht, extrem lange Akkulaufzeit, vorinstalliertes OS und eine ordentliche, DX11-fähige Grafikkarte. Negativpunkt für einige könnte sein, dass es KEIN Laufwerk hat. Für mich und meinen Kumpel ist das kein Problem, da wir sowieso nur 1-2 mal im Jahr eine CD/DVD nutzen. Wenn du allerdings Blu-Rays schauen willst o.ä., musst du entsprechen ein wenig mehr investieren...
> Wie gut sich die HD5650 in WoW schlägt kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen, suche gerade nach Tests



Hier mal der Test zur 5650:

http://www.notebookcheck.com/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5650-Grafikkarte-im-Test.23823.0.html

Ich hatte mich für eine 5850 entschieden, weil die für bissl mehr Öro ein großes Plus an Leistung hat.


----------



## xdave78 (25. Oktober 2010)

Warum liest eigentlich niemand einen der bereits bestehenden 3 oder 4 Beriträge auf derersten und 2ten Seite bevor er ein Thema neu erstellt ;-) ?

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/171605-4-kern-notebook/page__st__40

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/173552-neues-notebook/

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/173273-laptop-beratung/

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/173091-media-markt-notebook/

und so weiter...


*Acer Aspire 7745g 5464G64Bnks
Intel Core i5 460m
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 1GB DDR3
640 GB Festplatte 
4 GB RAM 

950 EURO*


----------



## Falathrim (25. Oktober 2010)

Verschoben? Schon mal gehört lieber xdave? 
Davon mal abgesehen: Genau dasselbe Notebook wurde hier auch empfohlen :>


----------



## Foell (25. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich noch ein bischen drauflegen würde könnte ich mir das http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+highend/msi+gx660r+i5449lw7p+inkl+assassins+creed+ii
holen,hat auch leds(wie beim alien) und ist glaub ich auch ziehmlich gut.Desweiteren spricht mich das designe auch an und normalerweise finde ich msi auch gut.Der warschienliche kauftermin wird nach weihnachten sein und bis dahin is auch noch Zeit zum übelegen ob es doch ein anderes wird.
wenn jemand nen Bericht über das notebook findet wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar.

Danke für die vielen Beiträge.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Oktober 2010)

Naja, die Akkulaufzeit wäre nichts für mich, von der Mehrleistung her - wer weiß ob du es brauchst, für WoW sollte das Acer locker reichen, wenn man nach der Rezension von Brutharr geht reicht es auch für die meisten anderen Spiele locker...das Notebook geht (zumindest von der Grafikkarte) ja schon in den Highend-Bereich, von dem ich persönlich kein großer Fan bin, da die obere Mittelklasse (à la 5850) meist ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis bietet...


----------



## Foell (26. Oktober 2010)

ja nur das problem ist das ich in ein paar jahren auch warscheinlich shootern werde benötige ich für titel wie ein zukünftiges cod oder arma oder bf wohl ein gutes notebook bkeiben und zudem gefällt mir das msi auch noch richtig ich glaub das wirts.Seit dem ich jahrelang einen alien wollte ist das das erste notebook das es mirs so richtig angetan hat.
Falathrim was findest du am high-end bereich so schlecht ich finde den auch noch gut.


----------



## Brutharr (26. Oktober 2010)

Naja, jeder hat halt andere Kriterien, wo nach er den Kauf entscheidet.
Bei mir war zB wichtig:

- Bluray incl. HD
- DX11 Fähigkeit
- Akkulaufzeit im Normalbetrieb
- einigermaßen GB Festplatte
- leise unter Last

Das alles bietet das 7745g:

- Bluray Laufwerk/DvD Brenner
- Umschaltbare Graka, ATI 5850 (DX11) zum Zocken, Intelgraka für Akku-Desktop-Betrieb
- 500GB HDD, mit 2. HDD aufrüstbar


Ist aber halt ein Phenomen, jemand fragt und bittet um Hilfe, um dann andere Meinungen und Hinweise zu negieren und dann doch selber zu entscheiden.



Von mir hier keine weiteren Tipps.


----------



## Foell (26. Oktober 2010)

ne des war nich so gemeint dass ich eure ratschläge nich berücksichtige nurwie du schon sagtest jeder hat andere kriterie.
-lautstärke is mir egal
-bluray is bei mir nich nötig
-akku ist mir egal da das nb sowieso meistens ohne akku an der dose hängen wird
-Die Festpatte ist mir auch ziehmlich "wurst" da die spiele eh insgesamt nich größer werden al 120gb

Wichtig sind mir
-gute leistung
-wow auf max
-guter sound
-viele anschlüsse
-schickes designe
-gute graka


----------

